# Mc Kenzie Hill 600



## rave29 (22. Dezember 2004)

Hallo @all,

ein Freund von mir hat sich auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt ein MTB gekauft. Es handelt sich hier um ein Mc Kenzie Hill 600, ich würde gern mehr Informationen über das Rad haben (auch den Neupreis). Leider habe ich beim googlen nichts gefunden. Wer kann mir weiterhelfen (Link, etc.).
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (22. Dezember 2004)

Wenn es ein MTB ist !? warum fragst du im BMX Forum ^^"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyRay (22. Dezember 2004)

real-Marke oder so... rund 100â¬... mehr brauch ich, denk ich, nicht sagen...sorry!


----------



## rave29 (24. Dezember 2004)

Danke an alle die sich gemeldet haben.
Ich hätte wirklich gedacht, daß dies ein gutes Rad ist.
Fröhliche Weihnachten!


----------

